# rear centre armrest, cup holders?



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

I seem to remember seeing cupholders in the rear center armrest when it folds down, but our Bonavista does not have this. Maybe it's something I saw online? Does any XE/SE/LE/BV have this feature in Canada?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

I had an 05 SE and it did not have them....


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

My rear cup holders clip over the console around the handbrake area.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think it's an option on the Japanese exy. I have seen it online before as well.


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

Ahhh... What looks like an ashtray between the back seats, is not! It is a pop-out cupholder. Looks a little flimsy, but is a neat little feature.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

the series 1, in the UK, has a clip on tray and cup-holder which fits to the rear of the centre console. the new (2006) model had a centre console that slid back with cup holders in it.


----------

